# Black Cloud Over WKC 2012 Dog Show



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Those pesky shelter dog commercials by Pedigree have to go . . .so says Westminister Kennel Club Dog Show organizers. Pedigree got the boot as Purina received the red carpet treatment. LOL, always a drama

On a side note . . .I found myself having to defend my use of Orijen Dog Food last night every time a Purina Pro commercial came on stating every Best In Show winner for the past five years, eats Purina Pro 

http://news.yahoo.com/westminster-kennel-club-dog-show-dissing-shelter-dogs-232558727.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't feed ANY of the dog foods that are advertising at Westminster, so I'm not sure I care that much. Frei could have been more diplomatic, but the press has a way of bringing out the worst in people. And while the Proplan commercials have had some purebreds in them, they've also had a good share of mongrels too. So it's not like they are suggesting that you HAVE to have a purebred.

On a more positive note, I was very happy that when the adorable Hav was strutting his stuff in the Toy group, the announcer reminded people that as a breed gets more popular, it's important to buy your dog from a good breeder!:whoo:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Unfortunately . . .i rest my TiVo to record the show on Animal Planet . . .not realizing it was switching to CNBC when the Toy Group began. Was watching on delay as my husband worked late and the Toy Group was half over when we realized and switched over. Why would they DO that??? :frusty:

So, anywho, I set the TiVo to record it again after we went to bed last night and will watch the Toy Group over again before watching the finals tonight. Would love to see how the Best in Breed competition went . . .the Havs were my main reason for tuning in LOL


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

krandall said:


> I don't feed ANY of the dog foods that are advertising at Westminster, so I'm not sure I care that much. Frei could have been more diplomatic, but the press has a way of bringing out the worst in people. And while the Proplan commercials have had some purebreds in them, they've also had a good share of mongrels too. So it's not like they are suggesting that you HAVE to have a purebred.
> 
> On a more positive note, I was very happy that when the adorable Hav was strutting his stuff in the Toy group, the announcer reminded people that as a breed gets more popular, it's important to buy your dog from a good breeder!:whoo:


I noticed that comment, too, Karen! I thought the Hav shown last night had a shorter snout than I'm used to, probably because my Hav is a pet and not a show dog, lol!

Dreamer is so handsome and more like a classic Hav, in my opinion. Would have loved to have seen him again.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think we all agree that our choice of what we feed our dogs is a personal one we make. I happen to feed Pro Plan and like how my dogs look and act. A handler friend, who is also a groomer commented recently about dogs that come in to be groomed, are in good health, even aged ones and eat low quality food. Makes you wonder, but I'm sticking with Pro Plan. BTW, Purina does alot more than sponsor Westminster and sell dog food.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Purina Pro is a respected brand . . .but the Pedigree commercials can't very well claim all the Best In Show dogs eat Pedigree and then the following year, Purina burst on the scene with, Oh no they don't, they eat Purina . Just found the whole thing a tad amusing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I think we all agree that our choice of what we feed our dogs is a personal one we make.


Hi Becky, I agree completely... Look at all the different foods used here on the Forum. If a food is well balanced and your dog is healthy and looks good on it, why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Robin, the same thing happened to me last year when I recorded it! I was so mad!


----------

